# how long does oxbow regal rat food last?



## Emily7 (May 8, 2013)

I'm planning on ordering it online as it's hard to come by where I am. It seems that the petsmart here only gets a few bags every now and again. The problem is that I'm not sure which bag to buy. It comes in 3lb, 20lb, and 40lb bags. I only have two boys.


----------



## Emily7 (May 8, 2013)

never mind i can't find anywhere that ships to Canada...


----------



## Daniel (Jun 24, 2013)

You look at Amazon?

http://www.amazon.com/Oxbow-Regal-Rat-Food-3-Pound/dp/B000GABM1K/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1380129981&sr=8-1&keywords=oxbow+regal+rat

I bet they ship to Canada.


----------



## Pan&Lou (Jun 14, 2013)

I buy the three pound bag I believe. I have the young rats form of it { they switch once this bags empty, my girlies are growing! } and I'd say it lasts me a month..maybe more? I change their food every other day.


----------



## Siringo (May 7, 2012)

I would get the 20 lb bag. For two rats, I think the 20 lb bag would last for about 8 months to a year (depending on your rats idk how much males eat), and the bag is resealable so it should keep well.

This is just a guess though, based off my four female rats.

Drsfostersmith.com ships to Canada as far as I know.. I live in the US, but I know someone who bought a 3lb bag from there.


----------



## Mitsy (Apr 8, 2013)

The three pound bag lasts me about a month and I have four girls


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Emily7 (May 8, 2013)

Thanks for the replies guys! Siringo, I tried drsfostersmith.. They do ship to Canada but there are certain items they are unable to and unfortunately the food I want it one of them! I didn't think of amazon though!


----------



## Mitsy (Apr 8, 2013)

Going to a store would be easier I think then relaying on hoping the order gets there when needed you can get the oxbow rat food from pet smart, and global pet foods. Those are the I Lu two places I know of where I live in Canada.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Emily7 (May 8, 2013)

You mean asking them to get it in? I check petsmart every week. They have the young rat stuff but not the adult very often.. The global per food here has stopped selling many small animal foods unfortunately


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

Flower Town Chinchillas is Canadian - though shipping might be a bit expensive.

http://www.chinchilla.ca/detail.php?ProductID=OXRR03

I'd say they go through about a pound a month each, for adult males.


----------



## Daniel (Jun 24, 2013)

http://www.amazon.ca/Oxbow-Essentia...id=1380189995&sr=8-1&keywords=oxbow+regal+rat


----------

